# I Met Dan Aykroyd!



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

He was signing his Crystal Head vodka bottles at BevMo!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That's SOooo Cool. Hopefully you bought a few 1.5-L's for future inspiration?? I now have 2 of the small ones and 1 of the big ones...No Signatures though


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

sweet!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I only bought one of the small ones, but I got it at Costco where it was cheaper. The store didn't know the difference.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

im sooo happy for you!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

you truly are the evil queen ;-)

so cool


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool hes on of my fav actors Blues Bro's CLASSIC!!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's cool! I've been a fan of Dan's since the old SNL days.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Lucky Butt!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've heard that he's gracious to his fans. Did you get a chance to chat with him a bit?


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

No we didn't get to chat, there were too many people.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol..... Bag o glass..... Teddy chainsaw bear. True classics he's one of my fav snl alums. Green with jealousy


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Are you sure it wasn't a full torso apparition?

LOL! 

Congrats on the meet!


----------

